# avere vissuto vs. essere vissuto



## stevenvh

Mi aspetterei che vivere si coniugherebbe col verbo ausiliario avere; vivere non è un verbo di movimento né cambiamento, vero? Ma ora leggo qui che può anche essere essere )).
Potete spiegarmi quando si usa avere e quando essere?
Grazie in anticipo.
Steven


----------



## brian

Direi che quando si tratta di abitazione si usa l'ausiliare _avere_:

*Ho*_ vissuto in Italia per un anno._

Quando si tratta di sopravvivere (cioè, di non morire), si usa l'ausiliare _essere_:

_E' un miracolo che *è*/*sia* (soprav)vissuto!_

Ma aspetta i madrelingua!


----------



## antmor81

*M*ah...io direi lo stesso...in genere si usa solo l*'*ausiliare avere, l*'*ausiliare essere si usa nel senso di (sopra)vvivere. In pi*ù* posso dire che l*'*ausiliare avere marca qualcosa del passato, mentre l*'*ausiliare essere si usa ad esempio nelle frasi tipo "E' un miracolo che SIA vissuto senza conoscere l*'*amore!"


----------



## stevenvh

Dunque, avere per vivere nel senso di abitare, ed essere nel senso (più o meno) di sopravvivere. D'accordo.

@antmor81:
non abbiamo ancora imparato il congiuntivo in classe, ma perché non posso anche dire "... che abbia vissuto qui accanto..."?


----------



## Stiannu

Sono d'accordo su _avere_ _vissuto_ nel senso di _abitare_, direi sempre.
Ovviamente, _avere vissuto_ anche quando _vivere_ è usato come verbo transitivo - cioè, con un complemento oggetto: _ha vissuto una vita difficile_, _abbiamo vissuto un'esperienza incredibile_, ecc.

Ci sono però casi in cui sono possibili entrambi gli ausiliari... a me suona bene sia: _è stato fortunato, è vissuto a lungo_; che: _è stato fortunato, ha vissuto a lungo _(con una preferenza per quest'ultimo).


----------



## nevevento

Fino a quando mia zia è vissuta/ ha vissuto, a casa mia si mangiava il pesce per la Quaresima. 

la prima "e' vissuta" e' sicuramente giusta, non so se anche la seconda e' giusta o no?


----------



## effeundici

A mio avviso la forma transitiva va usata soltanto quando si utilizza un complemento oggetto

_E' morto ma ha vissuto la sua vita pienamente_
_Ho vissuto momenti belli e brutti_

Nel tuo caso io non la userei.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io non userei proprio _vivere_. Bensì direi:
[_Fino a_]_ quando c'era ancora mia zia, ...
Quando mia zia era ancora in vita, ...
_


----------



## brian

E _Fino a quando *viveva* mia zia_ sarebbe sbagliato?


----------



## MünchnerFax

No no, grammaticalmente è corretto come i tentativi di nevevento. Però non è idiomatico.
Si può anche usare l'aggettivo _vivo_, ma a me personalmente suona un po' brusco (e starei attento a usarlo se stessi parlando a un altro di un suo parente morto):
_Fino a quando mia zia era _[_ancora_] v_iva_.

Continuano a piacermi di più le due forme che ho scritto nel mio post precedente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

brian8733 said:


> E _Fino a quando *viveva* mia zia_ sarebbe sbagliato?



Non credo tu possa usare "fino a quando" e l'imperfetto in questo esempio.


----------



## brian

Infatti.. pensavo che fosse un po' strana come costruzione, ma dopo aver letto la frase di MF ("Fino a quando c'era ancora mia zia..."), non ne ero più sicuro... 

Infatti la forma senza "fino a" suona decisamente meglio.


----------



## infinite sadness

nevevento said:


> Fino a quando mia zia è vissuta/ ha vissuto, a casa mia si mangiava il pesce per la Quaresima.
> 
> la prima "e' vissuta" e' sicuramente giusta, non so se anche la seconda e' giusta o no?


Ciao, sono giuste tutte e due, però in questo caso io userei _"fino a quando mia zia fu/è stata in vita_".


----------



## damminson

Non sarei così fiscale:

È vissuto in america  
Ha vissuto in america 

È vissuto senza conoscere l'amore 
Ha vissuto senza conoscere l'amore 

Fino a quando mia zia è vissuta , a casa mia si mangiava pesce...
Fino a quando mia zia ha vissuto confused, a casa mia si mangiava pesce...

In questo caso mi trovo molto in difficoltà: direi che la seconda suona molto male...
L'ausiliare essere sembrerebbe rafforzare l'idea del vivere inteso come vita/essere in vita, mentre avere suona come "avere vita" (!?!)

Finché mia zia era viva... 
Finché mia zia aveva vita  
Corrette entrambe ma la seconda sembra indicare che la zia fosse buttata inerme in terra e noi si stava li, aspettando che morisse...


----------



## Ganemm

Il problema sollevato da stevenvh riguarda la scelta dell'ausiliare ESSERE o AVERE con il verbo VIVERE al passato prossimo, quindi eviterei di introdurre altri verbi, come SOPRAVVIVERE, che hanno altri significati ed usi.

Il verbo VIVERE può essere sia transitivo che intransitivo perciò io direi che entrambe le forme sono corrette.
Però penso che sia più corretto usare l'aus. AVERE quando VIVERE è usato come *transitivo *e l'aus. ESSERE quando è usato come *intransitivo*.
_- Ho vissuto una bella esperienza.
- Sono vissuto in Italia._

Aggiungerei anche che siccome il participio passato VISSUTO può apparire anche in frasi del tipo:
_- Questo maglione è vissuto._ (nel senso che è ormai rovinato)
per evitare confusione, quindi,  io prediligerei l'ausiliare AVERE.

E' la mia umile opinione.
ciaooooooo


----------



## Lovelybeauty

Scusi, ma non ne ho la certezza se sia vero usare l'ausiliare "avere" in questa frase: "ho vissuto qui tutta una vita", perchè "tutta una vita" è un oggetto e il verbo "vivere" è transitivo qui? Può dammi qualche spiegazione per favore? 

Tante grazie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, LB.

"*Ho vissuto*  qui tutta una vita" è il verbo giusto.
Però si dice "Ho vissuto qui tutta LA (MIA) vita" oppure "Ho vissuto qui (PER) UNA vita".


----------



## horace.mik

Buongiorno!
Vorrei chiedere quale dei due predicati "avendo vissuto" e "essendo vissuto" è corretto nella seguente frase:
 Parlo correttamente anche l'italiano, avendo vissuto/essendo vissuto per molti anni in Italia. 
Il dizionario dice che l'ausiliare di "vivere" è "avere" quando il verbo è transitivo ed "essere" quando il verbo è intransitivo, ma in alcune accezioni "avere". 
Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

horace.mik said:


> Buongiorno!
> Vorrei chiedere quale dei due predicati "avendo vissuto" e "essendo vissuto" è corretto nella seguente frase:
> Parlo correttamente anche l'italiano, avendo vissuto/essendo vissuto per molti anni in Italia.
> Il dizionario dice che l'ausiliare di "vivere" è "avere" quando il verbo è transitivo ed "essere" quando il verbo è intransitivo, ma in alcune accezioni "avere".
> Grazie



Ciao, horace, aspettando nuovi sviluppi da altri amici e collaboratori, posso anticiparti che con l'ausiliare avere - nel caso da te proposto- penso che si tratti di complemento oggetto interno. Un po' come il verbo finito '' ho viaggiato'' è il _condensato _di '' ho preparato le provviste per il lungo cammino lungo la via''.
Per quello che riguarda l'uso, mah, a me verrebbe di usare la forma con l'ausiliare essere per evidenziare un periodo concluso. Con l'ausiliare _avere _metterei in evidenza non solo il fatto di vivere nel senso temporale,scandito dal tempo, ma anche quello materiale:abitare, lavorare...


S.V


----------



## dragonseven

horace.mik said:


> Buongiorno!
> Vorrei chiedere quale dei due predicati "avendo vissuto" e "essendo vissuto" è corretto nella seguente frase:
> Parlo correttamente anche l'italiano, avendo vissuto/essendo vissuto per molti anni in Italia.
> Il dizionario dice che l'ausiliare di "vivere" è "avere" quando il verbo è transitivo ed "essere" quando il verbo è intransitivo, ma in alcune accezioni "avere".
> Grazie


Ciao Horace!
Secondo me si può pronunciare in entrambe le forme; però io sarei più propenso, nel contesto da te citato, a utilizzare la forma col l'ausiliare _essere _senza ombra di dubbio, la quale dà un senso più vicino all'oggetto della frase (_stando in Italia_).
avendo vissuto = ho avuto a vivere
essendo vissuto = sono stato a vivere

Ai grammatici più competenti l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## rawbee

Per quanto mi risulta, dopo una ricerca compiuta su diversi siti di grammatica, con il verbo avere sono ammessi entrambi gli ausiliari, senza alcuna variazione di significato.


----------



## infinite sadness

Con il verbo avere non credo.


----------



## mipordos

Secondo me avendo vissuto senza complemento oggetto non solo suona male,ma è addirittura errato.
Un saluto


----------



## Matrap

> · Nei tempi composti il verbo intransitivo *vivere* può prendere l’ausiliare _essere_ o _avere_; la scelta è indifferente (_è vissuto a lungo_; _ha vissuto a lungo_) anche se _essere_ è più comune.


 Fonte


----------



## rawbee

rawbee said:


> Per quanto mi risulta, dopo una ricerca compiuta su diversi siti di grammatica, con il verbo avere sono ammessi entrambi gli ausiliari, senza alcuna variazione di significato.



Sì, scusate l'errore di distrazione.

Naturalmente intendevo "con il verbo *vivere*".


----------



## Remus65

Sono d'accordo con te. Io ho sempre utilizzato l'aussiliare essere per esprimere il semplice fatto di _vivere_, cioè per _vivere_ come verbo intransitivo. In tutti i libri che ho letto l'aussiliare di _vivere_ rispettava questa regola. L'aussiliario _avere_ va utilizzato solo se _vivere_ è un verbo transitivo (cioè che cosa vivere? risposta: la sua vita; ha vissuto la sua vita pienamente; invece: è vissuto sempre a Costantinopoli).


----------



## Lituano

Salve! Chiedo scusa per il mio intervento: "Una persona che HA molto vissuto"; "Il nonno È vissuto (per) ottant'anni senza mai ammalarsi" (Il Sabatini Coletti, 2008, p. 3041). Saluti!


----------



## Sempervirens

stevenvh said:


> Mi aspetterei che vivere si coniugherebbe col verbo ausiliario avere; vivere non è un verbo di movimento né cambiamento, vero? Ma ora leggo qui che può anche essere essere )).
> Potete spiegarmi quando si usa avere e quando essere?
> Grazie in anticipo.
> Steven



Ciao! La prevalenza d'uso di una forma rispetto all'altra - tra avere vissuto e essere vissuto- dipende in una certa misura anche dal contesto.

1) Un'esperienza come quella di un viaggio di nozze deve *esser vissuta* in due. Come minimo.

2) A Tizio gli sono diventati bianchi i capelli dopo *aver vissuto* un'esperienza terrificante in viaggio di nozze.
Nell'armadio c'ha trovato il ganzo(di lei),

Non so se dico bene o ho ragione.

S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! La prevalenza d'uso di una forma rispetto all'altra - tra avere vissuto e essere vissuto- dipende in una certa misura anche dal contesto.
> 
> 1) Un'esperienza come quella di un viaggio di nozze deve *esser vissuta* in due. Come minimo.
> 
> 2) A Tizio gli sono diventati bianchi i capelli dopo *aver vissuto* un'esperienza terrificante in viaggio di nozze.
> Nell'armadio c'ha trovato il ganzo(di lei),
> 
> Non so se dico bene o ho ragione.
> 
> S.V




"Essere vissuta", nel tuo esempio, e' una forma passiva, no?


Credo che la discussione qui riguardi l'uso dell'ausiliare 'essere' o 'avere' nella formazione dei tempi passati.


L'esempio (2) riguarda l'uso di 'vivere' come transitivo, e in quel caso l'uso dell'ausiliare 'avere' e' obbligatorio.


Quando invece 'vivere' e' usato in senso intransitivo, concordo con quelli che hanno detto che vanno bene tutti e due gli ausiliari.


----------



## Sempervirens

Eh eh, Odysseus, tu dici il giusto perché tra quegli "altri " che tu citi ci sono anch'io, #19 

No il mio intervento era una spiegazione del perché della forma *essere vissuto *_versus _*avere vissuto*, a prescindere dall'essere forma passiva o attiva. 

Come si suol dire, un'aggiunta informativa.

Saluti

S.V


----------

